# need help



## haya (May 10, 2003)

Hi all,

I want some one to tell me where I could find a good study guides 
questions for the CCNP BSCI 640-901 exam..

I don't want to depend on the TestKing because it has a lot of wrong 
answers.. 

I tried to have the ChinaITcertify exams guide but it doesn't contain 
any question about the IS-IS protocol.. I'm really shocked about 
this, because I depent on it for the CCNA exam and I got 974/1000. 
But this time it seems as they took the old guide and they only 
changed the exam number.. :S

Also I searched for many sites: real-exams, real-questions, and other 
but these sites all of them depend on 2checkout site for the payment 
and it didn't work with me.. 

Could anyone help me as quickly as possible? 
I want to take the exam in the next few weeks..

Regards, 
Haya


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

It sounds to me as if you're taking certification exams based on memorizing study guides and brain dump questions.

Is this the case?


----------



## haya (May 10, 2003)

no you're wrong..
i have studied the CCNA for the last two years .. 
the last semster i have completed the advanced routing course of the CCNP and now i'm going on with the advanced switching..
but i want these guides because i don't have the time to study all what i have studied before.. 
and also when i'll finish the advanced switching i'll take the MCSE courses.. then i'll complete what is left for me from the CCNP...


----------

